# Denbigh Docks



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I have fished the little pier down at the Denbigh docks the past few days 3/12-3/14 in the morning and evening. The catfish bite has been steady in the morning. I have had better luck with night crawlers but everything from squid to hot dogs has caught fish. They are all good eating size not to big but just right. I also fished after work those days the bite slows down in the evening. Not my favorite fish to catch but helps keep the rust off the fishing arm till the good stuff shows up.


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Croakers are gonna show up there any day now.
Please let us know when they do.
Thanks
:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

Fished the JRB from 4-8:30 last night (3-15) caught 2 huge croakers and 3 catfish. Croakers where caught on a shrimp and the cats where on some squid. All fish where caught in the dusk about 5:30-7:30. The people I talked to along the way had about the same luck the croaker are starting to show but not in force yet.


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Great news.
Thanks
:fishing:


----------



## MidnightHunter (Dec 7, 2005)

what part of jrb where you at? wheres denbigh docks


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

3-19-07

Fished JRB from 4-6 last night caught 4 huge croakers. Had to leave to go get son from drum lessons but the bite was picking up as I left saw a lot of nice size fish, the numbers where not that impressive but the size where. All I caught where on shrimp not sure what others where using. Was fishing in the middle of the pier.


The Denbigh Docks are at the end of Denbigh Blvd (opposite direction as York county)
Go past all the stores, past Denbigh High and continue straight. You will run into the pier, it is really small and there is a huge snag in the middle, if you need more info let me know.


----------



## MidnightHunter (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks man


----------

